# This had me LMAO



## Battou (Nov 21, 2007)

I had to share


----------



## Don Simon (Nov 21, 2007)

Pfff... Can't believe I wasted my time looking. It's just an ordinary sword of legend. I found a sword of legend down the back of the sofa yesterday. Only this morning I tripped over another one coming down the stairs. Everywhere you go, swords of legend. I hear they're giving them out free when you buy a coffee now, so you can use them to butter your croissant. Course I remember when you could pull out a sword of legend in the pub and people would be impressed. Not any more. No, I think an axe of myth is the way forward...

:mrgreen: thanks for sharing.


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 21, 2007)

pardon the ignorance, but is it funny because it's being called "ordinary"??


----------



## Don Simon (Nov 21, 2007)

spiffybeth said:


> pardon the ignorance, but is it funny because it's being called "ordinary"??



Yeah that's basically the idea. Just the "ordinary" and the general tone, "It appears to be an ordinary sword of legend"... like "What's that?" "Oh you know, just a sword of legend..."

I guess it isn't laugh-out-loud hilarious but it made me chuckle


----------



## spiffybeth (Nov 21, 2007)

i had to read it a couple times before i figured out what was supposed to be funny. and i think if i had realized it when i first read it that i might have laughed too. leave it to me to ruin all the fun...


----------



## Battou (Nov 21, 2007)

It's just such a major contradiction of tearms is all.


----------



## m1a1fan (Dec 4, 2007)

Where's the Legendary Sword of Legend?


----------



## Nurd (Dec 4, 2007)

I thought it was hilarious!


----------



## dpolston (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, I had a "spring roll of legend" during lunch today myself... not your ordinary spring roll of legend though. Who know I could get those in Virginia?


----------



## JCleveland (Dec 18, 2007)

ZaphodB said:


> Yeah that's basically the idea. Just the "ordinary" and the general tone, "It appears to be an ordinary sword of legend"... like "What's that?" "Oh you know, just a sword of legend..."
> 
> I guess it isn't laugh-out-loud hilarious but it made me chuckle



I finally get it lol


----------

